# Bluegrass music



## Ken N Tx (Dec 31, 2014)

These boys obviously don't spend all day...  texting or playing video games! Excellent musicians!

 The 3 Mizzone brothers Johnny (born 2003, banjo), Robbie (born 2000, fiddle) and Tommy (born 1998, guitar).


----------



## oldman (Jan 1, 2015)

My Dad played the banjo, guitar, fiddle, harmonica and to some degree the piano. He taught me the banjo and fiddle. The guitar is easier than the banjo. The young kid in the video is very accomplished. Notice that he is playing the banjo the correct way by "picking" it and not strumming it. We went to a party last night and the fellow hosting it had his Grandson with him that had just received a guitar (a very nice one, in fact) for Christmas. I asked him if he knew how to play it and he said no. Within 45 minutes, I taught him three chords and he was playing Happy Birthday, which is a good song to learn with any instrument. BTW, he is 15 years old.


----------



## jujube (Jan 1, 2015)

I have to use my grandmother's favorite phrase: "Don't those boys beat all!!!"   Tremendous talent.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 1, 2015)

That was great Ken, Thanks!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 1, 2015)

oldman said:


> My Dad played the banjo, guitar, fiddle, harmonica and to some degree the piano. He taught me the banjo and fiddle. The guitar is easier than the banjo. The young kid in the video is very accomplished. Notice that he is playing the banjo the correct way by "picking" it and not strumming it. We went to a party last night and the fellow hosting it had his Grandson with him that had just received a guitar (a very nice one, in fact) for Christmas. I asked him if he knew how to play it and he said no. Within 45 minutes, I taught him three chords and he was playing Happy Birthday, which is a good song to learn with any instrument. BTW, he is 15 years old.




This is my grandson.
[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3M48niaTte8[/video]


----------

